# MPTC Acceptance Changes



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Newsflash:

The MPTC has recently stopped accepting Sheriffs and Campus Police at in-service and specialty training. Probably same for MPOC and R/I academies too. This thread may become less moot
:?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: sheriffs department with ch 90- radar teams ??*

Just came from academy this week for instructor school and was advised that Sheriffs may no longer attend full time MPOC academy and also private colleges and universities cannot attend anymore. I was advised that SSPO is the only choice for private colleges from now on. Now the state colleges and universities it up in the air, I heard that they can and cannot attend. Also self sponsors are up in the air too.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: sheriffs department with ch 90- radar teams ??*

I doubt BU or BC is going to have to adhere to that rule.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: sheriffs department with ch 90- radar teams ??*

That makes no sense for the MPTC not to take any self-sponsors, campus, or sheriff's officers in their academies. Most of the academies they schedule end up on float status for months because they cannot fill them. That or they will have to bend from the 40 recruit minimum. :shock: Another brilliant idea from the training council???


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

j809, 

So you heard that self sponsor might get the boot from entering full time academies????


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I see no logic in this.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

Can you be more specific... When do these changes go into effect? Are you sure that this will mean that campus PD's will no longer be able to sponsor candidates to the RIT academy?


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Things over at the MPTC Headquarters is chaos from what I've been hearing. My guess is that the MSP will take over the police training in this state within the next 2 years, and the MPTC will no longer be. I hope I can get into a full time academy before the summer as a self sponsor though. [-o&lt;


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

No offense mpd and j809 but so far its all unsupported unofficial rumor. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it unless you hear it from someone over at the MPTC.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I also don't see Harvard, BC, BU going to the SSPO. The SSPO does not have Firearms qual. They only give a firearm safety course. My SSPO had no firearms.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Irishpride @ 07 Nov 2004 22:25 said:


> No offense mpd and j809 but so far its all unsupported unofficial rumor. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it unless you hear it from someone over at the MPTC.


Well, just to add to "unsupported, unofficial rumor...my friend who is attending the Plymouth academy told me that admin staff were discussing that very thing the other day and how that will be the way of the future, no campus P.O.'s allowed to attend the MPTC.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

EchoUnit @ Sun 07 Nov said:


> Things over at the MPTC Headquarters is chaos from what I've been hearing. *My guess is that the MSP will take over the police training in this state within the next 2 years, and the MPTC will no longer be*. I hope I can get into a full time academy before the summer as a self sponsor though. [-o<


Wouldn't that be going back to how things once were? I personally wish that did happen, but I doubt it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Does this mean no more R/I self-sponsors too, or just no more full-time academy self sponsors?

Not losing sleep... yet.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ecpd402 @ Sun Nov 07 said:


> I also don't see Harvard, BC, BU going to the SSPO. The SSPO does not have Firearms qual. They only give a firearm safety course. My SSPO had no firearms.


I thought they did have Firearms Training/Qual. ?!?! 2 weeks of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

I will be seeing some guys and gals from BU and Northeastern today, I will find out some more on this :wink:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

RPD the SSPO has no firearms qual. I know the first 15 SSPO had no firearms. Maybe that may all change with the MPTC acceptance changes


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

What about Lowell and Boston PD academy.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Joe B @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> Irishpride @ 07 Nov 2004 22:25 said:
> 
> 
> > No offense mpd and j809 but so far its all unsupported unofficial rumor. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it unless you hear it from someone over at the MPTC.
> ...


I am in there now and nobody said such stuff!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> My guess is that the MSP will take over the police training in this state within the next 2 years, and the MPTC will no longer be


Wishful thinking, but MSP no longer teach MPOC academies except for specialized training, EVOC and other classes. The whole purpose of the MPTC is that CHIEFS are now in charge and dictate the curriculum. MPTC does not have to train any PRIVATE entities and they sure don't want to train Sheriffs anymore. The MCJTC used to tell the Chiefs the way things went and now the role has reversed. This was passed through new legilslation. SSPO is 18 weeks with firearms so that would not be an issue. What I did hear is that eventually there will be one MPOC academy in the whole state for recruits, most likely Weymouth because there are dorms there and the MSP academy. UMASS and State Colleges Police are a whole different ball game and have to be trained as they are POLICE departments and not SHERIFF and are state entities.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

It seems as if there might be truth to this issue. I recently sent my application into the reserve academy. I asked if it mattered if I was sponsored by a campus POLICE department, and i was informed that they might not be able to accept my application because of this.

they are going to get back to me and i will let you guys know when i find out


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I hope the mctc of what ever they are calling them selves today gets their head out of their ass some time soon. The academy as they are now are a complete joke ! ! ! ! 
I would not be apposed to the MSP taking over training.
It will take some one getting killed when they draw their gun and say bang in a leathal force situation. Thats what they teach in patrol procedure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

I talked with 2 officers from NEU the other day and they confirmed that they could not attend anymore in service, so something is going on there. So, now you need an academy to get hired and you need to get hired to get an academy, is that about the size of it? Will this push more wannabes to the civil circus exams?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Well if Campus PD's can no longer attend MPTC, there will eventually be a hell of a shortage of CPO's...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

[email protected] @ Thu 11 Nov said:


> It seems as if there might be truth to this issue. I recently sent my application into the reserve academy. I asked if it mattered if I was sponsored by a campus POLICE department, and i was informed that they might not be able to accept my application because of this.


I began the SSPI Foxboro R/I Academy in September and was sponsored by my employer, a private college. Initially when I was trying to start the application process, several people said that private colleges weren't allowed. Eventually I got in contact with the class coordinator and she said that private departments were allowed, and so I enrolled with no problem whatsoever

. Is the MPTC excluding private and campus agencies for the full time academy or all training? I will try and ask the SSPI staff on tuesday what the deal is. i will be completing the academy in February and will eventually have to go for in-service. I hope all of the confusion, he said she said and hearsay gets straightened out.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Soxrock75,

If you work for a private school that uses SSPO's you most likely will get your in-service through the MSP Division of Standards and Training not the MPTC so it will be a non issue for you.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I just got off of the phone with the Boylston Academy as my department (state college) might be sending 2 to the next reserve/intermittent in January. I was told that campus pd's can no longer attend the in-service, BUT since admittance to the academies...whether full time or part-time...is up to the Mass Chiefs of Police Association (or what ever they call their group...it slips my mind). They did add that it might be different for the different regions of the state as the Central Mass Chiefs sponsor the Boylston Academy. Call your local academy and ask before you apply.

BE SAFE!!


----------



## jo (Sep 27, 2004)

This is only an attempt by the mass chiefs to keep the level of campus police / sheriffs training to a minimum. Then when you try to expand or do something that they do not approve of they can scream you do not have proper training, that they themselves are keeping you from attending.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A good reason to have only 1 state regulated training curriculum for MPTC. I think ONLY MSP should have their own program. ALL others should go through the same program, none of this SSPO BS. I would really like to see the program (? Mass Chiefs Assoc.?)changed to the way others have mentioned about the Academy being completed in sections/phases, this way part-time Officers and CPO's can get the SAME training as FT PO's.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay, before I say this, it's not meant to piss anyone off. OK? MSP used to run all the training for the State. My MPOC (75th) was run at Framingham by MSP. It was a good academy with alot of emphasis on teaching the recruit alot about him/herself. It was very much run like boot camp. I felt that it was a great academy and a good training environment. We lived there for 12 weeks. This for me at least, allowed me to focus strictly on the training. My wife and I had one child at the time, and she was alittle over a year old. Had I been allowed to go home every night, I would not have done as well due to all the distractions and obligations at home. Maybe we should revisit this type of training?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with sarge... In general, I believe that full-time, residential, boot camp style academies are a good idea. One academy for all of MA (except, maybe, the Troopers).


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Try the MBTA Police Academy......All of our new officers attend and receive excellent training.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You know everyone bitches and whines about the changes. LEt's look at the facts, it used to be MASS CRIMINAL JUSTICE TRAINING COUNCIL. Therefore it trained everyone pretty much. The new committe is MUNICIPAL POLICE TRAINING COMMITTEE, hence look at the hint word MUNICIPAL. They are trying to implement a whole new program where one can go to college, attend criminal justice classes, finish school and attend a 12-14 week curriculum in the academy and come out with a degree and MPTC academy. Similar to FL but that portion will be harder to implement as you can see from the failure of Police Corps. From what I heard, State Colleges &amp; UMASS can still attend the MPTC academy. They want everyone else to go to SSPO.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

j809 @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> You know everyone bitches and whines about the changes. LEt's look at the facts, it used to be MASS CRIMINAL JUSTICE TRAINING COUNCIL. Therefore it trained everyone pretty much. The new committe is MUNICIPAL POLICE TRAINING COMMITTEE, hence look at the hint word MUNICIPAL. They are trying to implement a whole new program where one can go to college, attend criminal justice classes, finish school and attend a 12-14 week curriculum in the academy and come out with a degree and MPTC academy. Similar to FL but that portion will be harder to implement as you can see from the failure of Police Corps. _*From what I heard, State Colleges & UMASS can still attend the MPTC academy.*_ They want everyone else to go to SSPO.


I think the real issue is that although the curriculum is mandated by MPTC, The various Academies (Reading, Agawam, Boylston, etc.) are basically run by their own group or association and can set their own rules on who may attend and can add required classes as they deem fit. Thats why there is so much variation. These Academies are not soley run by MPTC rules, each academy adds their own rules.

NERPI
SSPI
Western MA Chiefs of Polcie Assoc....


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Has anyone heard "straight from the horses mouth" that self-sponsors wont be accepted anymore? And by "horse" I mean those people at the MPTC that have never EVER returned a phone call to me when I have a question...


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I haven't heard about self-sponsors yet, but as of today, my Sgt. informed me that the MPTC will not be accepting college police departments. I work at UMass and was told that we could potentially have to start sending new hires to the MBTA academy as our contract states that we need to be MCJTC/MPTC trained. As for in-service, we attend the Lowell training and since they are not directly affiliated with the MPTC, we will be able to remain going to in-service there. As far as I know, I thought that the Lowell, Boston, Worcester, Springfield and MBTA academies are certified academies as opposed to being directly run by MPTC, such as Reading and Boylston, which means that campus police officers should still be able to attend because they don't directly follow all of what the MPTC says. 

My question is, can't we all just get along?? We're all here trying to accomplish the same thing... who cares if some of us work on a campus and others for the city. When it comes down to it, we are all trying to keep each other safe and make it home to our families.


----------



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Mikey682 wrote: "Has anyone heard "straight from the horses mouth" that self-sponsors wont be accepted anymore? And by "horse" I mean those people at the MPTC that have never EVER returned a phone call to me when I have a question..."


MIkey I feel for ya. The people at MPTC are very hard to deal with, and constantly give me the run around when I contact them to get information on an academy. So your not the only one getting ignored. :FT:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

EchoUnit @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Mikey I feel for ya. The people at MPTC are very hard to deal with, and constantly give me the run around when I contact them to get information on an academy. So your not the only one getting ignored. :FT:


Nothing is EVER easy or makes sense if it is handled by the training council, from the part-time academy right on up through full-time academies and in-service. When I went through the p/t academy I had to send my certificate back twice because they spelled my last name wrong, and thats after I sent it to them with a letter and my name spelled in bold at the bottom of the page ](*,) . If they can screw something that simple up, than I would not expect any answers about serious concerns until it is policy and the info is passed along to the Chiefs. The only good I can speak about the agency is the full-time academy I attended (Reading). I thought it was run very well, considering the rest of the MCJTC horror stories out there.


----------

